# Harris hawk care?



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Does anybody know of a good care sheet on these?
They're amazing


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

they dont come with a care sheet as such, more of an intensive 5 day course to learn about them proporly. im more of an owl girl myself these days so the reccomended stuff you needs prob changed. track down Love for lizards, shes you best bet for anything to do with harris's. hope this helps


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

If you go on the IFF forum (International Falconry Forum) there's plenty of information on there and falconers to talk to. There's a lot to keeping a HH, something you can't learn from a care sheet : victory:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

miss_ferret said:


> they dont come with a care sheet as such, more of an intensive 5 day course to learn about them proporly. im more of an owl girl myself these days so the reccomended stuff you needs prob changed. track down Love for lizards, shes you best bet for anything to do with harris's. hope this helps





becky89 said:


> If you go on the IFF forum (International Falconry Forum) there's plenty of information on there and falconers to talk to. There's a lot to keeping a HH, something you can't learn from a care sheet : victory:


 Hm.
I can't see me getting one then any time soon.
Maybe in a few years when I got my own place maybe with a field.
Cheers anyway


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> they dont come with a care sheet as such, more of an intensive 5 day course to learn about them proporly. im more of an owl girl myself these days so the reccomended stuff you needs prob changed. track down Love for lizards, shes you best bet for anything to do with harris's. hope this helps


Thank You. 

As above, there is no caresheet/manual for any Bird of Prey, _all_ need a mentor or/and preferably course before you take them on. If you want to get into the basics of Harris Hawks though, grab yourself "The Harris Hawk: Training, Management and Hunting" by Lee William Harris. : victory: It takes literally years to learn enough to be able to take one on, and at least a couple of seasons with an experienced Falconer to learn the hands-on stuff, never stop learning with Falconry.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you have to be a certain age to own one? Because I doubt if anyone will be comfortable doing a course or being a mentor to a 14 y/o.
Also, how would you keep one? I really can't imagine one on your living room in a parrot cage :lol2:
Do they live like with someone else or something?
Sorry if it sounds like a dumb question


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My plague said:


> Do you have to be a certain age to own one? Because *I doubt if anyone will be comfortable doing a course or being a mentor to a 14 y/o.*
> Also, how would you keep one? I really can't imagine one on your living room in a parrot cage :lol2:
> Do they live like with someone else or something?
> Sorry if it sounds like a dumb question


 
Speak to Loverfor lizards as shes a similar age to you and has lots of experiance with BOP


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

PM'd.


----------



## Dixie19 (Oct 5, 2009)

It's not as easy as looking at a caresheet then buying one, It takes years to learn and for you to be comfortable enough to own and fly one, Ive been buying and reading all the books for about 2/3 years now, But just can't find a mentor or permission around Liverpool, Cant wait till I can get one for myself though.....In a few years.

Cheers


----------



## BISH9098 (Apr 16, 2010)

Martin hollinshead has several excellant books on harris' and I would recommend Jemima Parry-Jones for basic raptor husbandry.


----------

